# Cleaning Linoleum Floor?



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

I have linoleum in my kitchen that has been pretty neglected, my sponge mop doesn't seem to get it clean... I was wondering if some type of steam cleaner is needed. are any of the mops with those throw away cleaners any good on something that really needs cleaning?


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

before i went out and bought a steam mop, i would do it the old fashioned way a time or two...stiff brush, bucket of Murphy's Oil Soap mixed with hot water and a rag.......scrub every inch of it with the stiff brush and then wipe all the grime you got up with the rag and keep rinsing it in the water.....


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've done the same, scrubbing, following with wiping with a rag. Then I discovered the Mr Clean Eraser mopheads. Still have to follow up with a rag and rinse. But much easier on my knees than the scrubbrush!!!

Now I have a steam mop. It keeps up pretty well, although I do find on occasion I have to resort to bringing out the Mr Clean mophead and bucket of water. Follow that with the steam mop. Even easier on my knees! LOL! But, my kitchen vinyl is now over 23 years old, with all the dings, and scratches, and gouges, and just about everything bad that can happen to floor vinyl. So it may not look clean, even when it is!!!

That said, I don't know anything about the cleaners/mops with the disposible cleaner. And I do believe the steam mop would keep up on my floor better, were the floor itself in better condition. YMMV.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

SCRUBBING BUBBLES!!! yes my friend used it on hers! spray, let the bubbles do their thing and mop up!! I love it


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Steam cleaners are great, love mine. If you have an old swiffer sweeper, make your own, kinda. Get an old wash cloth wet, microwave for 30 seconds, use as the pad, use a spray bottle of cleaner, spray and mop. This works great. Just be careful not to burn yourself!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Quick tip: After you get it scrubbed, coat it with car polish. It will hold the clean shine longer.


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just Little Me - wouldn't that make for a very slick and slippery floor???


----------

